# Diagramme so geht es richtig



## sight011 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss gerade - ein Diagramm erstellen mit einem Graphen (Welle) hat jemand irgendwo mal n richtig duftes Ding gesehen? 

Würd3e ich über ein Tipp oder eine super Darstellung(jpg aus dem Netz) freuen

.. ich meine das wichtigste ist jedenfall das so etwas gut übersichtlich ist. hier mal die Vorlage (siehe Anhang)


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

Was suchst du eigtl genau? Diagramme lassen sich toll mit dem Illustrator erstellen....


----------



## fluessig (5. Oktober 2009)

Schade, der Threadname ist etwas irreführend, nahm ich doch an hier wäre ein Link zu einer Seite oder eine Anleitung, wie man sowas gut macht. Stattdessen handelt es sich ja tatsächlich um eine Frage und Fragen lieber sight011 enden für gewöhnlich mit einem ? nicht mit einem !.

Als Tipp: Ich mag die Diagramme, die Matlab erstellt. Beispiel: http://media.maxim-ic.com/images/appnotes/3443/3443Fig04.gif

Besonders Schick sind aber die Diagramme von OpenOffice Calc, da kann man mit der Kurvenglättung richtig schöne Wellen erzeugen, auch wenn man nur wenige Punkte berechnen lässt (allerdings ist das dann nicht so genau unter Umständen).


----------



## sight011 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich bau es auch in Illustrator - selbstverständlich!

Aber ich geh einfach mal davon aus das hier irgendwer extremsten geil illustrierte Diagramme im Netz kennt. 

Also die Frage bleibt, wo sind sie zu finden?

EDIT: @ fluessig vielelicht beschreibe ich es ja danach


----------



## smileyml (5. Oktober 2009)

Da sight wie immer eher machen lässt als macht und viel schlimmer noch, er sich in einem kreativem Beruf befindet, gilt es in erster Linie und scheinbar besonders für ihn NICHT verwirrende Themen zu erstellen, sondern selbst kreativ zu werden und stattdessen verschiedene Varianten zu zeigen.

Bei solchen Sachen kann man entweder iregndwie Farben und Typo "verteilen" oder sich aber von einer CI oder von einem Inhalt leiten lassen.

! ! !

Grüße Marco


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2009)

Wie immer bin ich natürlich selbst tätig geworden  

Hier mal das Endresultat , das andere ist ein Stockfoto - das wie ich finde - mal ein ausergewöhnliche Digramm-Darstellung ist  die mir optisch sehr gut gefällt. Mir gefällt die Kombination aus 3dimensionalen Objekten wie dem Kreisdiagramm und 2 dimensionalen Objekten die sich an den Wänden befinden. Das finde ich äußerst gelungen. Auch die Farbwahl finde ich sehr passend.

Mein Final ist natürlich nicht in diesem Stil gehalten, da vorallem die Übersichtlichkeit und eine schnelle Verständlichkeit für den Kunden gewährleistet sein soll.

Ich habe dazu gelernt, das man bei solchen Darstellungen, zwar nicht das Ergebnis verfälschen soll, aber für den Kunden das ganze vereinfacht darstellen kann, um prägnant herauszuarbeiten um was es wirklich geht, damit resultierenende Ergebnisse aus der Darstellung auf den ersten Blick klar erkennbar sind.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Mein Final ist natürlich nicht in diesem Stil gehalten, da vorallem die Übersichtlichkeit und eine schnelle Verständlichkeit für den Kunden gewährleistet sein soll.


Gut, dass ich nicht dein Kunde bin, denn ich versteh in deiner Grafik überhaupt nix.


----------



## Leola13 (6. Oktober 2009)

Hai,

ist doch völlig klar   :   Temperatur konstant.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2009)

@ Markus dann les' dir doch mal den Blindtext richtig durch  

Danke Stefan richtig  und die Trockenheit ist nach 30 min wieder hergestellt.


----------

